# Smith and Wesson Model 659 Questions



## chickenmcnasty (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi all, 
I just inherited a Smith and Wesson Model 659 9mm Parabellum. I'm a shotgun guy and don't know much about this model. I understand it's a double action, but what is the Parabellum designation all about?
I figure I'll take it out to the range this week as I don't like the idea of an unfamiliar weapon sitting around the house and I'm wondering what type of ammo I would need.
Also, what is this guns approximate value? It's in good condition. It has a few minor dings but is very clean. 
I appreciate any answers you folks might be able to give me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You'll need 9mm. There good pistols. Get a couple of boxes and enjoy it.:smt033


----------

